
Google Plus defines an era of disruption at a moment's notice - phreeza
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/08/google-plus-g-plus-effect.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+%28O%27Reilly+Radar%29
======
glimcat
Um, did that guy have a point? If so, what was it?

~~~
evilswan
I _think_ it was a poorly-developed: "things can change fast on the internet
these days".

